# Does anyone have a CZ 40B



## HAZMATT (Aug 1, 2009)

I am researching what gun to buy for my first gun. Cost is a strong selling point to me. So far I have narrowed my search to the Taurus PT840, Baretta PX4, and now am considering the CZ 40B, all in .40 S&W. Just wondering if any of you have experience with this pistol (CZ 40B).


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I have one. It's not one of my favorites, but I wouldn't get rid of it. It's blocky, big/wide but light for its' size, shoots well enough. Typical double/single action, trigger has a long reach in double action; safety not a decocker, so can be carried cocked and locked if you want. Good luck with your choosing.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

HAZMATT,

Check out www.czforumsite.info. There is a section dedicated to the 40B which has a lot of good information.


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

I am looking to sell mine.


----------



## mncarpenter (Jul 6, 2009)

try the P06


----------

